# Problem with alge?



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

What should I do to with this alge?

Sorry for a bad picture quality I took it with my phone.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

scrape it off?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what I would do is not mess around, and cut off all leaves infected and clean off any other type of algea in the tank. I used to just disrupt bits and pieces of the algea... it doesn't work at all, trust me
get it out of there


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

that looks like bba(black beard algea) i got rid of it by uping my No3, as this algea usually comes from having your no3 too low compared to your other nutrients, so no3 is limiting your plant growth, 
www.barrreport.com tom barr is the man for getting rid of algea especially bba i would read up on his site and on www.thekrib.com in the archives of the APD.


----------



## Art_Giacosa (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a type of red algae. Make sure you are using a good fertilizer regimen and get yourself some SAEs. They will get rid of it in no time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

SAEs will eat the stuff, but I've found that bba is usually a product of lots of light and not enough CO2.

As always, before anyone can give you really good advice we need to know what lighting you're using, what fertilizer, what CO2 (if any) and any other details you have.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

All you have to do to keep algie down for a *long term* situation is plant more plants. They love to eat all the nitrates and soon you will have a clear tank!

It helped me. Also have a look at the link on the aquatic plants section (should be near the top). This shows that a planted tank will be low on algie!!!!!!!!!!!

Sparkles


----------

